

Ask HN: Why my submissions and comments are not visible to others? - throwaway9999

I just found out that more than 10 of my latest submissions and few of the latest comments are not visible to others. I can see all of them after I login, but nobody else can see them.<p>For example, here are few latest submissions<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2041737<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2029729<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014711<p>Others can not even see a list of my submissions. Check this, 
http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=rahulchaudhary<p>What's going on here?<p>I created this throw away account just so that others can see this submission.
======
mindcrime
I can see the listing fine, and it shows a lot of your submissions in [dead]
status. _Why_ they are in dead status, I cannot say. The FAQ says that things
go "dead" usually because they're either spam or duplicates. That or maybe you
ticked off one of the editors? <shrug />

------
japaget
rahulchaudhary, your recent submissions have all been marked as "dead". See
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>, particularly:

If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

There is also a list of websites that are considered to be mainly "fluff", and
postings of links to them are automatically killed.

~~~
throwaway9999
Thanks for the reply. That explains about the submissions.

What happened to my latest comments on the following threads which are not
showing up for others?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2041547>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2038590>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2038732>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2038079>

------
japaget
Here's a link to the list of banned sites:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044>

